# Urine that comes out clear, but turns red?



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

So Trixie the bottle baby bloated a couple days ago:

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/goat-kid-with-severe-bloat.196932/#post-2119110

And yesterday I noticed red urine. Then I saw her pee and it was clear and thought all was fine.

Then I noticed a red urine. So I thought to myself, is it clear and turning red? In fact, yes, it is. I left a pee on the clean floor last night (no feces, hay, dirt, or anything else) and this morning it was red.

She gets formula in her bottle, water in a dish. She gets timothy hay. She gets but doesn't eat alfalfa pellets. Outside she is browsing small amounts of passion fruit vine, trefoil, sweet potato greens, grass seed heads, and I think thats it.

What could cause normal, clear urine, to turn red and get darker as its exposed to air?

This is a new thing since her bloat because I missed cleaning up pee spots previously (she pees a lot folks) and they stayed clear.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very strange. It must be something she is eating but don't know what.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah I am trying to think about what turns red after being exposed to air. Rust? Iron?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Iron is possible.

Vit b is orange like.

If red, do you think it may be blood?
Urinary Stones or bladder infection maybe?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Iron is possible.
> 
> Vit b is orange like.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure. 
I didn't give her any b complex. In hindsight, I should have, but didn't.

She's not getting loose minerals yet.

She's peeing normal amounts in both volume and frequency. Temp 103.2 this morning.

I think I'm going to just keep an eye. I don't really know what else to do or what might cause.

Why do all the bottle babies I'm given have weird health problems (like Myra!). lol

Hopefully she ends up as healthy as Myra has. She's turned into an amazingly lovely adult doe.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Are you bottle feeding water?
If so, that is the cause.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Are you bottle feeding water?
> If so, that is the cause.


No, I would never do that.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

I don't know what it is, but it is not blood. Peeing blood will either come out brown-ish (dead blood) or bright red, I believe. It would not come clear. Is is an orange-y red? I've heard that over-dosing copper makes an orange-y red pee, not sure if it starts clear and then turns red, though...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmm, yeah pretty strange.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

singinggoatgirl said:


> I don't know what it is, but it is not blood. Peeing blood will either come out brown-ish (dead blood) or bright red, I believe. It would not come clear. Is is an orange-y red? I've heard that over-dosing copper makes an orange-y red pee, not sure if it starts clear and then turns red, though...


It comes out clear and gets darker with time eventually turning a dark red color. I will see if it is still happening today.

She has never had copper so it wouldn't be that. She doesn't have access to minerals yet or hardly any food. she's just starting to nibble hay, eat a few safe forage plants that I bring her, and her formula.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

could it be a cleaning product that u use on your floor that is making it turn that color?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> could it be a cleaning product that u use on your floor that is making it turn that color?


I don't think so, because of my pets I rinse rinse rinse.

So far today no red urine, so whatever the cause it seems to be working its way out of her system.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh and it wasn't happening before the bloat and my floor cleaning products and habits have not changed. I do think it was either something to do with the bloat, or something she ate (which caused the bloat).


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm glad it is going away!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I'm glad too. What a weird weird thing. I can't wait for this goat to develop a nice rumen and go live outside with the other goats. haha She's our little princess but man having a house goat is a LOT of extra work that I don't need.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I saw this title the other day and I admit I just passed it by because I had no clue but while on FB saw this and thought of you








Someone already mentioned copper and you said she is not getting minerals or copper but maybe she got the copper from the dam ????? I had kids die from lack of selenium last year and giving dams selenium this year solved the issue so one would think it would be the same for other minerals as well. But I see that it is clearing up so a little late to the game lol but I'm sharing anyways lol


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the dam wasn't ever given copper. They don't keep their goats like I keep mine, I don't think they even have access to minerals honestly. Maybe a red horse block if anything. I don't see copper toxicity being an issue with this kid.


----------

